# آيات كتاب مقدس بتصميم جميل



## النهيسى (29 نوفمبر 2011)

​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 








​


----------



## النهيسى (29 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (29 نوفمبر 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (29 نوفمبر 2011)

http://www.tiraq.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21651#ixzz1f7S8HIfm
​


----------



## النهيسى (29 نوفمبر 2011)

​


----------



## النهيسى (29 نوفمبر 2011)

​





*
من تجميعى*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*صور جمييييله
ثانكس النهيسى على مجهودك*​


----------



## كلدانية (29 نوفمبر 2011)

مجهود رااائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## النهيسى (3 ديسمبر 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *صور جمييييله
> ثانكس النهيسى على مجهودك*​


*شكراا جداا
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (3 ديسمبر 2011)

كلدانية قال:


> مجهود رااائع
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


شكرا يا غاليه
منتهى الذوق​


----------



## staregypt (3 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور استاذ 
مجهود رائع جدا
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## النهيسى (3 ديسمبر 2011)

staregypt قال:


> مشكور استاذ
> مجهود رائع جدا
> الرب يبارك خدمتك



شكرا يا غاليه
منتهى الذوق
مرور وتقييم جميل​


----------

